# New Girl on the block



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi 
I'm going to be egg sharing in January, so I've been told I must stop smoking to be able to do it. So I'm stopping tomorrow, Will there be any one around to give me a kick up the bum if I'm feeling moments of weakness
Cheers
Freddy


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Freddy,

I gave up smoking in June, but I know how hard it is. I used nicotine inhalers. although to be honest I hardly ever used them, it just helped to know I had one in my bag. I only ever got through two filters, but it helped during moments of major weakness!
When are you stopping?

Good luck..you can do it and I have never felt so good before...I wouldn't want to go back to smoking now for anything in the world!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Like Bodia I gave up with nicotine inhalers and the last cig I had was 1st January 2am, I could never go back now (fingers crossed), its tough at first hun but just keep posting in here, someone should be around to help out.  Think there are loads tips dotted throughout this board so keep your fingers busy on the keyboard and not near those evil coffin nails.  Good luck sweetie, think of the money you'll save, the smell you'll leave behind you, the yellow nicotine stains, the coughing, oh god the list is endless.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

I have been clean for 18 months!

This sounds like a self help session doenst it!   

Anyway I will also be here to help you in your moment of need should you need it!....Just keep telling yourself that oe puff, leads to one ***, and one *** to a whole packet.....
Dont ever give in to just one puff, it never is!!....that always helped me!

Good Luck!!

Natsxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nats Im the same - never had 1 puff even cause I know that will be a down hill spiral and have fallen victim to that before.


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck Freddy   

I stopped smoking on the 19th August at 2.30 exactly.  Went completely cold-turkey.  I can remember the time because I was flying over to the UK that day and I said to myself I will board the plane a smoker and get off a non-smoker.

Day 4-6 were really, really hard.  My mind kept telling me to just pop down to the shop and buy one packet (can't even buy packets of 10 over here) and I even walked down to the shop a couple of times BUT the other part of my brain was saying 'JUST GIVE IT UP GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'  I managed to get through those days by posting on here, sometimes saying 'HELP, I'M GOING TO BUY A PACKET NOW' and I got lots of support.  

Now seven weeks later I can't even believe I used to smoke and have no desire to have a cigarette.  I don't have any yucky phlegm in the mornings, my clothes smell fresh, my hair doesn't reeeeeck of smoke and I have a load more energy.  Better still I am now my own person and I am not controlled by those horrible white sticks.

You can do it...If I can do then you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just get through those few bad days and you will be home free.

I really, really wish you the best of luck and let us know how you're doing     
Allison xxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Nikki

Isnt it just fab to be a non smoker!!..I love it!

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nats I love it, occasionally the *** devil sits on my shoulder but thats usually after a drink or  10 and DH is puffing away but I couldn't go back now - the restriction you are under as a smoker is huge and you do not realise until you are free.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Freddy , 
I just wanted to wish you luck in stopping with the evil weed .
I stopped smoking on 23nd August , the day after i had started to DR .
I will echo what some of the others said , the first couple of weeks were bloody awfull , but then i was DR ing too so the drugs cant have helped how i was feeling . After a couple of weeks you DO start to feel good , and after only 6 weeks i can't imagine why i smoked half of my life !!
When you stop smoking you also begin to start smelling properly , and trust me when you dont smoke , smokers STINK !!
Maybe it will help you to fill a small pot with 'nub ends' then try sniffing that when you get the urge ?
Another thing that helped me was a couple of quotes , these being ........
Is a couple of weeks of mental readjustment when you stop smoking too high a price to pay for a lifetime withouy the increased risk of lung cancer ?
If you have just one puff , or one cigarette then you will start the body craving again , so don't do it !
I could go on , i got a little book called NOT SMOKING by Neil Casey  which is full of helpfull insparational quotes , its the size of a packet of ten **** and i found it really helpfull to carry round with me . I also drank loads of water and sucked on extra strong mints . I didnt have any nicotiene replacement stuff as i didnt see the point . 
In the end i think it was just my shear longing to do my best to get a baby that got me there .
Wishing you loads of       hunni ,
I'll look out for your posts and if i can be of any help i will be ,
Love 
Freespirit x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

hi Freddy

Just wondered how you were doing today.  Thinking of you and sending lots of vibes      

Lots of love
Allison xxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Me too


How are you coping Freddy?? Good I hope!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Freddie

Let us know how you're doing...good or bad!

Allison


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Freddy , 
Like the others i just called in to see how you were doing , sending lots of       to you !!
Freespirit x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Nothing like a bit of pressure hey!....


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

freddy,,

Happy birthday .

Katy. xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

congrads to all who have quit ..  
and good luck who are gonna do .. thinking of you ... keep strong , find something else to do... keep busy... i find knitting is a good thing .. you get carried away and dont realise youve not had a cig in 2 hrs ...


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls
Well thank you for all your replies, I did start but only lasted 3 hours. After seeing what you had to say I know the support is there, so Monday is my day I'm not saying tomorrow because like the saying it never comes.
I did give up last summer for 8 weeks and loved every second of it, but that was on zyban and the first day was extremely hard.
You have all put me in a really positive frame of mind, 
Please be around for me tomorrow evening, then I know I can't give in, because you will all be here expecting me to say "yes I stayed off them"
Thank you so much
Freddy


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

freddy great to hear from you hun - will be here for you tomorrow and the next day and the next day and the next.......................


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Good on you Freddy...you can do it


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Freddy , 
Good to see your post . Can i just say that we will be here for you , and whilst we hope you manage to kick the habbit we all understand how bloody hard it is . Don't feel bad about posting if you have not done as well as you hoped we are here to offer support because we want to , not because we expect something of you .
Sending you loads of                                
Freespirit x x x


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

I survived work, now just the evening to go, DH doing my head in I think an early night might be called for. Was thinking about just having one to remind me of how horrible it is, as I did this last time and still managed it,We'll see ah
Catch u later, I might be struggling then
Mandy


----------



## hope123 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Freddy

Hope you still doing ok. I will be joining you in this horrible struggle on Wednesday!! So hopefully we can do it together!!

I gave up smoking for my first attempt at IVF in July I gave up at the end of May and managed to stop off them till end of July then when I got my BFN I started again straight away and have been at it ever since. I'm due to start my second attempt in the next few months so have to give up all over again. I am really disappointed in myself cause my cons told me I should have given up 3 months before I start my treatment so obviously I'm not going to have that now.

Also my DH will be giving up with me which I know should help but it doesnt cause he ends up in such a bad mood and we end up falling out all the time so that with the stress of IVF and both of us having started our own businesses recently - results in happy days!!

So hopefully we can support each other - I need your help!!

Love

Sarah


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Freddy , hunni *NOOOOOOOOOOOO ! Dont do it !!!*Youve done brilliantly all day , if you have one now you'll just make the craving worse and have to go through the withdrawel youve gone through today !! 
Try just sniffing the ashtray instead , maybe that will put you off ?
freespirit x x x


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi free spirit
I did do it, 4 puffs, it was lovely but that was it and I felt strong until after an early night and DH saying how well we had both done, we then had an almighty row. well that was it I had one, a whole one. Got back in to bed feeling disgusted and smelly.
Today I've been very strong but it was getting a little bit tricky tonight from the moment I left work actually, could have easily smoked four or five.

Sarah I think it will be great to do it together. I need as much support as poss, sorry you had a BFN. How hard did you find it last time and did you use anything - NRT?

Talk soon
Mandy


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Freddy

Im sorry to hear that you have had a *** now...but dont beat yourself up, its one setback and you can do it....

You still seemed determined and thats the main thing....dont give up giving up!!

I used patches for 2 weeks and then went cold turkey, they really helped me as I found it hard to find something to do with my hands and cope with the nicotine loss....there are options to help you if you need them!..

Anyway we are all here cheering you on!

Natsxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Freddy..you did really well so don't worry about that one..you can still pull through and become *** free.  I think it's a great idea if you and Sarah can be buddies.  I gave up with some other people on FF and it helped a lot.

Keep going, you're really determined and I'm sure you'll be fine!!!!

Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lots of love
Allison xxxx


----------



## hope123 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Freddy  

How is it going?? Sorry I wasnt on yesterday but it was my birthday and I was having my last binge of alchohol and ****!! Today is now the day!!

Hope you managed not to have a *** last night - the evenings are the worst are'nt they?

I relapsed a couple of time and had the odd puff when I gave up last time so I know how you feel it tastes so good but it does make you feel so bad about yourself doesnt it?  

I used the inhalator which I found good especially if I was around friends that smoked as I could puff it when they were having a *** I only used it for about a month last time as when I started my stims I could not face it or a ***  as it made me feel sick which was good cause obviously it does have nicotene in it.


My DH isnt giving up till after the weekend now as it is his birthday this weekend - In some ways I'm glad to have a bit of a head start but he will definately be forced to smoke outside. Is your DH giving up with you?

I will come back on later to see if you are about - I will probably be pulling my hair out by then!!  

Sarah


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
I just wanted to echo whats allready been said .
If you have a *** , even after going all day , or even a couple of days dont beat yourself up !! Think of it as i've only had 1 today , and not oh sod it i've started again .
I did 6 months before , had a crisis , and went for the dummy . But instead of thinking wow i did good only 1 in 6 months i just thought oh well thats it i'm a smoker again , and then went back to my ( previous) 15 a day habbit .
Sending you loads of                      

Love Freespirit x x x


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

I've done bad, I had one *** at 1515hrs and now I've had another 2. Don't know whether to start smoking and go for it again on Monday as I'm away for the weekend, and I know its going to be really really hard, especially with my mum and dad their, after the phone call from them last night, being, lets say less than supportive, I know they are probably jealous, but it isn't going to help at all and I might end up doing something quite nasty. 
Everytime I give up I always get mouth ulcers and I have already.
I was thinking about Zyban as I've got three months before TX starts and it really worked for me before, so to speak (2months smoke free)could have gone longer, perhaps forever, but got drunk on holiday, and the annoying thing is I don't normally drink, so I could and would next time avoid alcohol at all costs.
Any advice would be grateful, I know its probably best to continue now but is it worth it with whats coming up??
Mandy


----------



## hope123 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Freddy

You sound like you are really going through it. I dont know much about Zyban but you could check with your cons. As I mentioned in my earlier post I really do like the inhalators, there are also some posts from ther ladies that have given up with them.

I have just been to my friends who smokes and sat puffing away on the inhalator I know its only day 1 but I havent found it to bad. I definately couldnt go cold turkey I would have probably had 10 **** by now!!

I would try and stay off them but over the weekend if you do need a *** have the odd 1 and really go for it on Monday, but I think it would be a bad idea to start properly when you have come this far.

Speak soon

Sarah


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Freddy , 
As i said yesterday ........


freespirit. said:


> If you have a *** , even after going all day , or even a couple of days dont beat yourself up !! Think of it as i've only had 1 today , and not oh sod it i've started again .I did 6 months before , had a crisis , and went for the dummy . But instead of thinking wow i did good only 1 in 6 months i just thought oh well thats it i'm a smoker again , and then went back to my ( previous) 15 a day habbit .
> Sending you loads of


Just try and take each day at a time , if you say i'm gonna be a propper smoker over the weekend , and start quitting again Monday its not going to be any easier than this week has been . You will in fact be back to square one . If you keep taking nicotiene your body will keep having to take its time to withdraw from it all over again , thus you will be prolonging this agony you are suffering craving it .

Hope that didnt sound harsh ,

  

Freespirit x x x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Freddy...sorry to hear you're feeling bad   

Please try and remember it's not YOU that saying you want/need a cigarette but the NICOTINE MONSTER that's inside you.  You MUST fight the monster, even if you have to shout out loud to it and tell it to STOP ANNOYING YOU etc. etc.  OK you might look and feel a bit   but the monster will keep rearing it's head until you show it that YOU are the boss and not IT

Hope that makes sense!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck
Allison xxxx


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks girls
You lot are SOooooo good, I hear what you say freespirit and I like it thats the sort of thing I need to hear BUT I will have to suffer all over again on Monday, DH and I now have a plan. Robert Winston says men should smoke less than 8 **** a day to have a better sperm count. So DH is not going to say he's giving up but have no more than four **** a day so he can more encouraging with me, because really we talked each other into it the other day and thats a bad move.
So I feel really positive now, but I will still be needing all your help please stick with me,

Sarah I really hope you are still off the drug and are feeling positive still, hang in there they reckon day three is the hardest. Stick with it you can do 

Mandy


----------



## hope123 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Freddy

At least you are being positive about things it is sooooooooo bloody hard!!!

I'm only on day 2 and already feeling the strain I have just made my DH give me one puff of his (cigarette that is) he he!!

Just re-read your quote Free Spirit and even though I have had 1 puff still believe I'am doing well - so thank you so much!!

I think the worst bit is feeling so irrational and getting wound up at the slightest thing and then thinking if I just have a cigarette this wont seem so bad but I know that is not the answer.

Have you given any thoughts about taking any NRT? Have you gone back to your usual amount or are you just having the odd one till Monday?


We can do it!!

Sarah


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Its Naughty me here

Sarah firstly how are you doing?, I've been staying away cause I'm not good then remember I'm suppose to be supporting you. I hope you are sticking with it ! Did DH give up on Monday?

I've made an appointment with Dr for Monday I think Zyban is my only way of quitting now, I've tried everyday and find I'm not strong enough but will continue trying each day cause one day it just might happen.

Thanks for your support 
Mandy


----------



## hope123 (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Mandy - Hope you enjoyed your weekend away.

I have kept having a look to see if you had posted - Well I'm as naughty as you!!

I have had a bit of a relapse over the weekend we went out for my dh birthday so I had a few then I have just had 1 a day since. DH is due to give up tomorrow so hopefully that will help.

I'am still feeling quite positive even though I have had the odd few I have set myself a realistic goal of being completely clean by the time I go for my appointment on 2nd Nov.

I think it is a good idea to get some help with NRT.

Let me know how you get on - I'm still here for you!!

Sarah


----------

